# SEX EDUCATION: Shaping the Sexual Attitude of the Contemporary Child



## gospelseed (Oct 29, 2009)

I came across these lines in an article sometime ago, "… I could not imagine that anyone outside a mental home could be wicked enough to design a subject with such insidious contents even for kids of his worst enemy!... I consider the introduction of that subject (sex education) in our schools the worst case of child abuse brazenly endorsed by the nations education authorities and unleashed on today’s kids like a poisonous live snake!" (Ugochukwu Ejinkeonye, “Nigeria’s Last Virgins” The Vanguard, (Kaduna), 12 October 2006, p.39). 

Since then I have been wondering if sex education is necessary for the contemporary children or not. As a father, mother, uncle, aunt, brother, sister, friend of the contemporary child; what do you think?


----------



## cherishedby1 (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm surprized that we aren't all over this thread.

One thing that I hear over and over that really troubles me is "We really dread" or "Can't find the way" to have the talk with our kid/s. It seems like the parents who don't want to take the responsibility are let off the task when the schools take the initiative and then the division between the child and parent is widened even more. 

I firmly feel that the duty of and the best person for the task is the parent or most closely bonded guardian of the child. In know in some cases that parents have a shortage of knowledge or some warped understanding of the subject and in such case the parents should get educated first. 

I see the relationship between child and adult/guardian has to be a safe one. Open to any heart to heart discussion be it about sex or whatever. 

I learned that when a child is feeling "misunderstood" or "kept out of the secret" by their parents or guardian that they soon turn to whatever/ whoever is the next most comfortable source of answers.

I cannot agree that it has to be taught in schools outside of the parents supervision. I feel it is the job of the parents or guardians.


----------

